# color combos..need help



## MyOldGoat (Jan 15, 2012)

HI, I have a documented 3 option tri-power car that is almost ready for paint. I am going with the original marina turquoise but I have a questions about the interior. I know black is "THE" color for interiors, and mine is turquoise. The seats only have to be washed up and a little bit of pipping replaced. Since I have never seen this color comb, my question is for those that have, what do you think about it? I like to be different, but I can't tell how bright the interior will be by just looking at the seats. Does anybody think this color will burn eyes out. I guess if it wasn't a popular color I'll keep it, but I'm open for view points. As a side note, the only options the car has besides the tri-power is radio push button, custome font/rear seatbelts and exhaust extensions. It seems it was just a basic order for the dealer. I don't have the 3 spd manual, it was replaced with a m-21. Thanks again


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Hmmm... Parchment is "THE" color of interiors for me..... Check out ultimategto.com. You can search by color and year for pics.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd keep it original but definitely check out some pics first to make sure you like it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, black is HOT in the summer and really does'nt do the beautiful interiors on these cars justice IMO.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

One of the things I like about 1950s and 60s cars were their colorful interiors, which you dont see in todays cars.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

If my car's color (Silverglaze) looked good with ANY color other than black, I'd change it over! If I were you, I'd go back original. Other than that, Parchment is the color that looks best with your car, IMO.

Chuck


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Leave it original or go with Parchment! It will really POP with M'turquoise! Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree looks awesome.


----------



## MyOldGoat (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks guys...theres so much to think about. I got off the phone with Ames and they told me neither UPI or Legendary carry headliners in turquoise. They ended up sending me color samples from both companies. Right now I'm really leaning towards removing and saving the original skins and then sitting down to pick a color after the body is painted. I see what you guys are saying about parchment it does look sharp. BTW keep an eye out for pics of my car...I just got it home from storage and I am gonna start workin on it...after looking at the pictures here I couldn't wait until this summer to start on it


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah!!!! PICS ! :cheers :willy:


----------

